# Changing IP Address and MAC Address Spoofing



## bmordeca (Oct 23, 2007)

After doing some searching on the web, I can't seem to find a way to change my IP address or MAC address past OS X version 10.3. I'm running Tiger now (10.4.1 or whatever) and am looking for a way to do these things.

Is there a new Terminal command to do this? Can anyone recommend software (free or pay, I don't mind) to do this?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Kees Buijs (Oct 23, 2007)

bmordeca said:


> After doing some searching on the web, I can't seem to find a way to change my IP address or MAC address past OS X version 10.3. I'm running Tiger now (10.4.1 or whatever) and am looking for a way to do these things.
> 
> Is there a new Terminal command to do this? Can anyone recommend software (free or pay, I don't mind) to do this?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!



Changing the ip-address is done with the network pane in the configuration panel. Select the network card, set it to manual (normally not advisable) and enter the required IP-number / Netmask / Gateway address.

I have no idea how to change the mac address.


Good luck, kees


----------



## GarryP (Oct 23, 2007)

I use MacDaddyX to spoof MAC address change to use more time on public WiFi sites that limit you to one hour.  Just search MacUpdate.com for that.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 23, 2007)

You can change your MAC address with terminal: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20031102075234315

Note that you can change your MAC address and IP address on your local network easily if your router is configured properly, but you will use an assigned IP and your router's MAC on the internet.


----------



## devylon (Oct 28, 2007)

Either 

```
sudo ifconfig en0 lladdr aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff
sudo ifconfig en0 ether aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff
```
isn't working on 10.5 (Leopard) anymore.


----------

